# Dwarf Gouramis and German Blue Ram Cichlids in a 10 gallon?



## Namialus (Jul 9, 2013)

Hello again! 

Since Plagueis is nearing the end of his life (  ) I was looking at other fish to occupy my tank. I came across the two in my title - now, can I put two (one of each) in my 10 gallon tank?


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

You could, but how long it will work for is impossible to determine. A 10 gallon is a really small tank.


----------



## Namialus (Jul 9, 2013)

jaysee said:


> You could, but how long it will work for is impossible to determine. A 10 gallon is a really small tank.


Oh, so it might just mess up in the end? Both are known as peaceful fish, and they don't grow large, so.. :-?


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Dwarf gouramis aren't exactly peaceful. If you had a 20 gallon then that would work fine, but a 10 is small, and stress can easily turn otherwise peaceful fish aggressive. Soooo your tank is too small


----------



## Ezzie (Sep 17, 2012)

You could go with one male dwarf gourami in the 10 gallon.

I had one in a 9 gallon and he was a prefect fit! I would spend more money on live plants and driftwood and make it look super natural then other fish that wouldnt be compatible..

You could go with a single male blue ram, but im not sure how much his colours would show since he wouldnt have a female to show off too.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Personally, I wouldn't keep a DG in less than 15 gallons, and a ram is less than 20. If you are going to go for just one, I'd go for the DG. However, a betta would be much better suited for it.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

One could keep a single ram in a 10 if they wanted. They are not very big nor very active. A group of really small tetras like embers might work with it.... Or they might get eaten.


----------

